# £8.50 Karcher 7.5 Hose At Tesco



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tescos are knocking them out at £8.50. Comes with a spare gun and quick release :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blimey that's cheap


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Where was that? Probably store specific I guess.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

I will check my tesco on the way back


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

still £34 on line

http://www.tesco.com/direct/karcher-replacement-hose-gun-75m/210-3454.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=210-3454


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers mate, off to Tesco.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Moved to the correct section


Sorry. I did think it should go in the tools section. But thought that if it went in the chat section, people are more likely to see it before they either all go, or they are back to full price


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dal3D said:


> Where was that? Probably store specific I guess.


Not store specific. Somebody posted it on a group page on Facebook, and people from all over the place have gone and got them :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Tesco reductions are normally wild goose chases that's all..lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's been posted on HUKD then there'll be none left now :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Same offer in Swindon, but they have sold out. 

Managed to pick up a couple of 6m quick connect extension hoses for £8.50 each though


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Rang up a few stores and one half an hour away had got three. Jumped in the car got there only to be told they don't have any- nor do they stock it! Fuming  what a waste of time .


----------



## Dinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Puglife said:


> Rang up a few stores and one half an hour away had got three. Jumped in the car got there only to be told they don't have any- nor do they stock it! Fuming  what a waste of time .


With the return petrol money and time, you would have been better off ordering from Amazon


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Just got back from Wigan, they have them on clearance but at £18










Tempted but not cheap enough

Got some Wonder Wheels Wheel Sealant though with nanomeric technology! ...


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Dinnie said:


> With the return petrol money and time, you would have been better off ordering from Amazon


Probably haha, although I do like an excuse for a little drive


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Forsh said:


> Just got back from Wigan, they have them on clearance but at £18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the guys on Facebook said that at his local store they were listed as £18.00, but it scanned through at £8.50


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

RELEASE THE GEESE! (etc)


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Daughter managed to get this at £8.50 in Tesco Extra Pool this morning.Couple more left on shelf


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tesco slough extension for 8.50

Great price


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Popped into my local after seeing this thread and got one.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Brian mc21 said:


> Popped into my local after seeing this thread and got this. Thought it was the same but it's obviously not. Think it may be better value though at £8.50 though.


That's exactly what the OP of this thread was for, good purchase though


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

does the black bobbin convert the screw-on connector on the jet wash to quick release? or is it only suitable for pressure washers already with 'quick connect'


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Forsh,

yes you can use the black bobbin to convert the screw on connector on the jet wash.






Cheers.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Brilliant! thanks jj9!


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Went to the big Tesco in Reading y'day afternoon.....picked one up for the aforementioned £8.50. I obviously misread things here and was hoping for an extension hose.... Oh well, I got a spare now!  Oh.....and they had one of the hose/trigger boxes left. If I had the time, I'd go grab the last one from Wysol2s local


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm after the extension one ( without the trigger ) have they got any left ? And where in Reading plse ?


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

There was 2 left on shelf in slough


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Which one in Slough ?


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Dahali.....the Reading one (Napier Rd) didn't have the plain extension, just the one with the trigger

Wysol2.... Do you live near to that store?


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Next to train station

Not really about 20minutes drive


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

@Wysol2.....ok bud, cheers.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

They haven't got any left . Thanks for your help guys .


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Still a few left in miltonkeynes monkston


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

£8.50 hose only jobbies


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

wysol2 said:


> Tesco slough extension for 8.50
> 
> Great price


I got one of these when they had them on offer, first chance to try it yesterday.

Extension hose...it's more like a spring. It's a very tough hose and not very flexible, it just want's to coil back up all of the time 

I'm not very impressed.

Cheers.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I noticed this too. The only thing I can think of doing is stretching it out and leaving it somewhere. 

Noticable lack of jet power with my Karcher too which was a bit disappointing. 

Not to worry, if I don't get on with it, someone will probably give £20+ for eBay


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

I didn't notice any difference to the jet power when I tried the hose, but I didn't try the machine with just the normal hose first. I'll do a comparison the next time I use the machine. :thumb:


I've managed to straighten the hose out a bit, I stuck it in a sink of hot water and left it for 10 minutes then laid it out, it now lies in a straightish line and isn't springing back into a tight coil all of the time.




Cheers.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

I gave the extension hose its first real proper test yesterday (previous test was just a quick try of the extension)

I have my extension fitted to the machine with the quick release bobbin on the machine and then the extension hose, then the original hose fitted to the extension. (Just like in the video in post #24 on page 3 of this thread)

I'n my opinion this extension is a complete waste of time, it just tangles up all of the time. I spent more time untangling the hose than anything else 
I think you would be better off putting the money towards a decent hose that isn't made of plastic and is more flexible.

I can't say I noticed any real drop in jet power but then again I was that frustrated with the tangles in the hose I probably wasn't paying attention 



Cheers.


----------

